# Ma questo blog...



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui non avevo bene in mente come si sarebbe sviluppato questo spazio.
Ero un pò indecisa.
Volevo parlare di politica. Di Storia. Di religione. Di sesso.  Volevo indignarmi come un blog serio, incazzarmi contro leggi omofobe o privanti diritti. Di palline cinesi. Avrei voluto tuonare contro equitalia e il governo stronzo. Contro la chiesa, le pile dei vibratori troppo costose, le banche e il fatto che Chanel non faccia più la crema corpo quella leggera.
Avrei voluto scriverci senza errori ortografici e con italiano fluentissimo e perfetto.

Ma di fatto è solo la cronistoria di un tradimento, e stasera in macchina mi chiedevo.

Servirà alle tradite leggermi per esorcizzare un pò la figura dell'amante?


Oppure leggermi fa peggio.

Quello che voglio dire stringendo 
Sto blog.
Nonostante sia materia ostica dove scrivo pure gli incontri in motel ( e ringraziate che mi filtro parecchio)
Servirà almeno un minimo alle tradite?
A superare, a incazzarsi e superare, a incazzarsi ed uccidere il marito...oppute è solo un bagno di sangue e vermi leggermi.

I traditi uomini credono che siano più pragmatici e  "sfruttino"incazzato queste pagine magari per capire meglio le loro mogli diversamente fedeli.


Monsieur mi ha fatto notare che questa pagina era sconclusionata.
L'ho riletta. L'ho rimaneggiata.
Io mi capisco però...



si. Sono in crisi mistica.
Ho rotto il vibratore.







p.s. Mons, meglio così?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

A leggerti pare che ti sei già fumata anche la suola delle scarpe.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2435 ha detto:
			
		

> A leggerti pare che ti sei già fumata anche la suola delle scarpe.


No. Sto solo inseguendo pensieri senza preoccuparmi di nulla.
 Sembro quei filosofi che parlano e parlano ma non si capisce una fava di quello che vogliono dire? O magari non hanno proprio da dire un cazzo ma amano il suono della propria voce, in questo caso dei tasti.
Oppure...i Maya...avranno ragione sulla fine del mondo?

Stavo scherzando sul fumo. Non posso. Gentile richiesta del gine - Tebe. Mi raccomando niente _fumo._-
-Ok. Solo anfetamine.-


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

No, ho provato a rileggere, ma non ci ho capito un casso.
Mi sa che sei in crisi mistica.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2437 ha detto:
			
		

> No, ho provato a rileggere, ma non ci ho capito un casso.
> Mi sa che sei in crisi mistica.


Minchia.
Mi rileggo allora.
Crisi sicuramente. Non mistica.
Anzi.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Rimaneggiato. Però io mi capisco!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

Ok, va un pochino meglio, ma considerando oltretutto quanto hai appena detto, credo che una punteggiatura un tantinino meno "random" avrebbe aiutato meglio.
_"Per un punto Pierin perse la cappa", _ricordi?

Io penso che l'utilità di quanto scrivi vada oltre l'interpretazione diretta che tu presupponi possa esserne tratta.

A parte il valore ludico di leggerti e di commentarti il più sagacemente possibile, lo svolgersi delle tue vicende manageriali non offre a mio avviso particolari spunti "tecnici", ma come tanti altri argomenti trattati in Tradinet permette di pensare, di esprimersi e di confrontarsi. Che vorresti di più?

Vuoi scrivere un manuale del tradimento? Ok, metti da parte Manager, ricomponiti, dai una pettinata alla chioma ed un filo di rossetto al cameltoe (o viceversa) e passa in registro "tecnico".
Checchè tu ne dica, per il momento per scrivere un manuale sei, o quantomeno suoni, ancora un po' troppo emotiva.

E poi non si può scrivere un manuale sulla base di un solo esempio!!!!

Bisogna diversificare!!!!! Datti un po' da fare ragazza mia, mica esiste solo Manny!!!













.......è forse troppo subliminale l'ultimo messaggio.........? :diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (18 Maggio 2012)

Io ti ho capito.... un poco mica tanto ne... ma un pochino si.

Ma sai per il  Cattivik pensiero... per quello che vale... è che il tuo blog è diretto senza filtri e non racconta di storie tutte rose e fiori o storie tutte sangue e lacrime...

Racconta la realtà ma la racconta non in modo freddo e distaccato... ci metti ironia, ci metti "passione" e non ti prendi troppo sul serio...

Se poi serve a chi è stato tradito non lo so... però a me piace e non per forza uan cosa deve essere "utile"... 

Cattivik

P.S. Adesso come minimo giriamo tutti i centri commerciali della provincia di milano!


----------



## Circe (18 Maggio 2012)

Be' Tebe, a parte che sto aspettando ancora i tuoi consigli sul far ingelosire il marito con le tue tecniche collaudate.....che dirti, leggere il tuo blog mi fa diventare piu' stronza. E invece di piangermi addosso, o di far fuori il fedigrafo, mi è venuta voglia di usarlo...proprio come avviene tra voi amanti....e i risultati si fanno sentire.....ma la mente no. Quella è mia...e chissà.....un giorno staro' bene solo con lui, o mi metterò alla prova. Boh! per ora il motel si è trasferito nella mia camera da letto!


----------



## kikko64 (18 Maggio 2012)

Se il problema è il vibratore è presto fatto ... ti mando quello di mia moglie.

Per il resto ... mi piace leggerti ... perché sei "scialla" ... perché mi piace il tuo stile ... perché descrivi la vita di "diversamente fedele" che è intellettualmente "onesta" con se stessa e con gli altri e non si rifugia nei soliti discorsi ipocriti ... perché incarni l'unica forma di infedeltà che forse riuscirei a sopportare : quella basata sulla sincerità.

:inlove:


Oddio ... fermatemi ... sto broccolando Tebe ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

mettiti in coda, o Catty s'incazza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

a me piace leggere te... tra le righe. Il tradimento non c'entra, purtroppo o per fortuna (temo più purtroppo): l'amante di mio marito si è dimostrata una misera persona meschina e poco intelligente, inoltre quello che lei voleva, da sempre, era distruggere il nostro rapporto, visto che non era riuscita a costruirlo lei. Ha visto una crepa e ci ha infilato dentro un piede di porco... il suo, appunto.

Non credo affatto che tu sia la figura dell'amante canonica, credo che tu sia una possibile figura di amante, quella che difficilmente si viene a sapere che esiste. 
Il problema... sono le altre, Tebina.


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2448 ha detto:
			
		

> a me piace leggere te... tra le righe. Il tradimento non c'entra, purtroppo o per fortuna (temo più purtroppo): l'amante di mio marito si è dimostrata una misera persona meschina e poco intelligente, inoltre quello che lei voleva, da sempre, era distruggere il nostro rapporto, visto che non era riuscita a costruirlo lei. Ha visto una crepa e ci ha infilato dentro un piede di porco... il suo, appunto.
> 
> Non credo affatto che tu sia la figura dell'amante canonica, credo che tu sia una possibile figura di amante, quella che difficilmente si viene a sapere che esiste.
> Il problema... sono le altre, Tebina.


concordo!


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Circe;bt2445 ha detto:
			
		

> Be' Tebe, a parte che sto aspettando ancora i tuoi consigli sul far ingelosire il marito con le tue tecniche collaudate.....che dirti, leggere il tuo blog mi fa diventare piu' stronza. E invece di piangermi addosso, o di far fuori il fedigrafo, mi è venuta voglia di usarlo...proprio come avviene tra voi amanti....e i risultati si fanno sentire.....ma la mente no. Quella è mia...e chissà.....un giorno staro' bene solo con lui, o mi metterò alla prova. Boh! per ora il motel si è trasferito nella mia camera da letto!


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ti sto portando sulla cattivissima strada!!! Bene!
(Motel in camera da letto...:up: e anche il fatto che ti sia venuta voglia di "usarlo":up::up


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2446 ha detto:
			
		

> Se il problema è il vibratore è presto fatto ... ti mando quello di mia moglie.
> 
> Per il resto ... mi piace leggerti ... perché sei "scialla" ... perché mi piace il tuo stile ... perché descrivi la vita di "diversamente fedele" che è intellettualmente "onesta" con se stessa e con gli altri e non si rifugia nei soliti discorsi ipocriti ... perché incarni l'unica forma di infedeltà che forse riuscirei a sopportare : quella basata sulla sincerità.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2448 ha detto:
			
		

> a me piace leggere te... tra le righe. Il tradimento non c'entra, purtroppo o per fortuna (temo più purtroppo): l'amante di mio marito si è dimostrata una misera persona meschina e poco intelligente, inoltre quello che lei voleva, da sempre, era distruggere il nostro rapporto, visto che non era riuscita a costruirlo lei. Ha visto una crepa e ci ha infilato dentro un piede di porco... il suo, appunto.
> 
> *Non credo affatto che tu sia la figura dell'amante canonica, credo che tu sia una possibile figura di amante, quella che difficilmente si viene a sapere che esiste. *
> Il problema... sono le altre, Tebina.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2441 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ti ho capito.... un poco mica tanto ne... ma un pochino si.
> 
> Ma sai per il  Cattivik pensiero... per quello che vale... è che il tuo blog è diretto senza filtri e non racconta di storie tutte rose e fiori o storie tutte sangue e lacrime...
> 
> ...


ok! dopo questa sviolinata è il minimo!


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2448 ha detto:
			
		

> a me piace leggere te... tra le righe. Il tradimento non c'entra, purtroppo o per fortuna (temo più purtroppo): l'amante di mio marito si è dimostrata una misera persona meschina e poco intelligente, inoltre quello che lei voleva, da sempre, era distruggere il nostro rapporto, visto che non era riuscita a costruirlo lei. Ha visto una crepa e ci ha infilato dentro un piede di porco... il suo, appunto.
> 
> *Non credo affatto che tu sia la figura dell'amante canonica, credo che tu sia una possibile figura di amante, quella che difficilmente si viene a sapere che esiste. *
> Il problema... sono le altre, Tebina.


Diciamo che dovrebbe esercitarsi un po' di più sulla scelta dell'amante...che 'sto qua è molto vicino alla cilecca.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Maggio 2012)

'sto blog è la tua valvola di sfogo che noi siamo lieto di accogliere


----------

